# New compressor, setting up system



## marschallj (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi folks,
I'm a newbie to compressors and pneumatic tools but apparently that wasn't enough to slow me down as I just purchased a 3.7 hp 60 Gal stationary Dewalt compressor for general shop use. I'm a one man DIY operation and will be using it for sanding and painting but also have a keen interest in using pneumatic tools for stone work / carving. When I'm not working right in the shop, I may in some cases be running 100' or 150' of hose. The compressor is rated at 11+CFM at 90 PSI so I hope I'm at a good starting point for doing that.

What I need help understanding is what filtration, lubricators, and other components should be in the overall system. The outlet from the compressor is 3/4" and as I consider piping things up, I'm reluctant to place anything in line with a smaller diameter because I don't understand how it will impact tool performance.

That said, what is a practical approach on the size and selection of components and which are the priority?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

well lines are a BIG thing!
click here for the construction section with shop air and job site air pages
more stuff will be in that section soon so refresh your browser every time you visit there!
I like the second air tank method for when you are doing a med cfm system.
air lines should be a min of 3/4 inch up to the drops.at each work station.

I do not use automatic oilers..
and not in a paint shop!!
use a couple of drops of oil every time you take a break (every 6 hours)
on most air tools.
yes on air dryers! a good air dryer is a must with air tools as well as a paint shop!
if the compressor air is dry, you get a better paint job!
and the same for hvac air in a shop!
you want lower humidity in a paint shop.
so a dehumidifier in the shop is a must!


----------



## marschallj (Oct 23, 2020)

Thanks Iowagold, I’d planned to pipe it with 3/4” copper. So on the lead hose, filter and regulator and dryer (in that order?) they should be 3/4” also, Is that right?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yes on the order.

why copper?? total pain to work with... and low pressure...
use black steel pipe like for gas line if you go metal.
it will take more abuse!

I like the rapid air system...
click here for the air compressor pages
the rapid air system is on that set of pages!
I like the 3/4 for most small shops.
that system is fast setup!
and looks great as well!
click here to see the shop setup with rapid air
I did that setup with a LARGE scissor lift
it took 3 days to do 5 shop rooms with that blue stuff.
pretty cool system.


----------

